# Magazine Cover diorama



## tiking (Jun 12, 2012)

The scene depicts a group of anti-Gaddafi rebels posing for a magazine cover being taken by a journalist.


----------



## tiking (Jun 12, 2012)




----------



## daytime dave (Jan 14, 2017)

Excellent diorama and exceptional photography. Really rates a WOW!


----------



## tiking (Jun 12, 2012)

Thanks.


----------



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

Looks good,glad to see someone else here building Dios. What do you use fir grass in this dio?


----------



## tiking (Jun 12, 2012)

bucwheat said:


> Looks good,glad to see someone else here building Dios. What do you use fir grass in this dio?


I used moss.


----------



## funeralxempire (Jul 13, 2014)

That technical looks awesome. :thumbsup:


----------



## Alien (Sep 5, 2001)

Yet another stunning diorama. Great work.

Alien


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

That's amazing!


----------



## tiking (Jun 12, 2012)

funeralxempire said:


> That technical looks awesome. :thumbsup:


Thanks. Glad you liked it.


----------



## tiking (Jun 12, 2012)

Alien said:


> Yet another stunning diorama. Great work.
> 
> Alien


Thank you kindly.



John P said:


> That's amazing!


Thank you too John.


----------



## NTRPRZ (Feb 23, 1999)

Very nice! I have something similar -- in real life -- from northern Iraq in 1991!


----------



## tiking (Jun 12, 2012)

NTRPRZ said:


> Very nice! I have something similar -- in real life -- from northern Iraq in 1991!


Thanks. Do you have a photo of the captured moment?


----------

